# Proud Parents Of A New Honda Eu2000I Companion Generator!



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

This weekend was our first experience dry camping and on Saturday afternoon we took a little trip back to town, to buy our first generator! We happily took it back to camp, plugged it in and WOW suddenly all the amenities! Needless to say it was a great weekend!

If anyone is interested in a new Honda Generator they are all on sale right now, we saved $200.00, but the price tag still hurt a bit... OUCH! But well worth every dime so far, we plan to purchase a second unit this next Spring, so we can run our AC, but for now we just need a single unit to make our weekend perfect!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool. Bet you guys will enjoy your new baby. Cigars all around! Whats its name anyway? lol

Sweet Genny is what I would name it.









Carey


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

They really are great, aren't they?

We got ours shipped from Wise in Chicago, and also got the overflow tank as well. They seriously beat any other prices around for us even with the shipping. (There's another place in NJ that came close price-wise, but we'd have to pay NJ taxes since we're in the same state).

Not sure what your needs are, but two 2000s hooked together with the overflow tank pretty much guarantees that you can run these things all night and all day without worry (and without endlessly checking fuel levels).

A little pricey at $129 considering what it is (a.k.a plastic tank!), but well worth it. We go to many NASCAR races where we run the gens a lot, and this little gem of a tank has more than paid for itself. (The Honda automatically siphons the amount of gas it needs from the tank to give you a long and seamless overall power experience).

Here's a link if anyone is interested:

http://www.wisesales.com/honda_genset.html

Happy camping and great blog, BTW!!

go6car


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

How is the noise level on these babies? Do they put up a big fuss and keep you and the neighbors up?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't picked up a genny yet but its on my list. I was wondering how careful do you have to be about theft while running it? For as much as what they cost it seems like someone walking by would take it. Do you chain them up? As for which one I like the Yamaha 2400 as I hear it will run the AC. I like the idea of having two Hondas in case one would fail but its alot of money.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Noise level was great, you use you microwave and your going to hear it, but nothing crazy. We are going to get a cable lock for sure this week and will most likely lock it away when we leave the campground.

Our thought about purchasing two units was for a few reasons, first being in case of failure, second we can rotate them, third is weight, fourth is we would only need to bring both units if we absolutely need our AC while dry camping. We seriously thought about the Honda EU3000 but it was louder, heavier and $2200 which we didn't have to spend on a generator right now. The EU2000 ran everything we needed, tv, furnace, dvd player, lights, etc perfectly.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

CalifRVers said:


> Noise level was great, you use you microwave and your going to hear it, but nothing crazy. We are going to get a cable lock for sure this week and will most likely lock it away when we leave the campground.
> 
> Our thought about purchasing two units was for a few reasons, first being in case of failure, second we can rotate them, third is weight, fourth is we would only need to bring both units if we absolutely need our AC while dry camping. We seriously thought about the Honda EU3000 but it was louder, heavier and $2200 which we didn't have to spend on a generator right now. The EU2000 ran everything we needed, tv, furnace, dvd player, lights, etc perfectly.


We bought ours for the exact same reasons, plus I needed INVERTED power for my Sleep Apenea PSAP machine. Like you, I'll get the second unit in the Spring.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

rsm7 said:


> I haven't picked up a genny yet but its on my list. I was wondering how careful do you have to be about theft while running it? For as much as what they cost it seems like someone walking by would take it. Do you chain them up? As for which one I like the Yamaha 2400 as I hear it will run the AC. I like the idea of having two Hondas in case one would fail but its alot of money.


Unfortunately small generators are easily stolen and will quickly get legs and leave your campground if not locked. I secure mine with cable locks whenever they're not in my garage. Even when running it I'll try to lock it to something, usually the rear bumper of the trailer.

The Yamaha 2400 runs the AC for some people and not for others. I wouldn't buy one unless you can make sure it will run your AC before spending the money. Yamaha also has a new 2000 watt model that is basically the same as the Honda. Trailer Life had a comparison of the two this month and they were basically the same.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Just wait till you have "twins"... I refer to them as "the girls"...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Just wait till you have "twins"... I refer to them as "the girls"...


Genny and Electra.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

CalifRVers said:


> Noise level was great, you use you microwave and your going to hear it, but nothing crazy. We are going to get a cable lock for sure this week and will most likely lock it away when we leave the campground.
> 
> Our thought about purchasing two units was for a few reasons, first being in case of failure, second we can rotate them, third is weight, fourth is we would only need to bring both units if we absolutely need our AC while dry camping. We seriously thought about the Honda EU3000 but it was louder, heavier and $2200 which we didn't have to spend on a generator right now. The EU2000 ran everything we needed, tv, furnace, dvd player, lights, etc perfectly.


Actually, the Honda 3000 is quieter than the 2000. It has a little better db rating than the 2000 but you are right,it is heavy.
Congratulations!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a Kipor 3000 with my first TT. I wanted a Honda 2000 but all they had were Kipor's and sold me the 3K for a great deal ($1100) plus it just got added to my RV loan. Got home, looked up the specs...side by side with Honda pretty much the same except Kipor is made in China. Found out that the Kipor is an unlicensed copy of the Honda, so exact that some Honda parts are interchangeable. That being said mine is pretty quiet on smart throttle and has worked great for a couple of years. I would have preferred the Honda as I currently have 2 Honda vehicles with a combined 200K miles on them without so much the need of a single part, brake pad or anything. But the Kipor is working. Enjoy your genny.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Here's another "spin" on the two vs one debate...

1 Honda 2000.... actual Wattage =1800 watts running.

1 Honda 3000, 2600 watts running.

2 Honda 2000's on parrallel, 3600 watts.

When two 2000's are not needed, rotate their use- they'll last longer.
Redundancy, if one fails, still got the second to carry you through.
Easier to move the 2000's around.

And, if you get one of the extended run gas tanks, no need to keep refueling every 6 hours!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Here's another "spin" on the two vs one debate...
> 
> 1 Honda 2000.... actual Wattage =1800 watts running.
> 
> ...


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We got a new Honeywell quiet 2000 watt generator ($405 with shipping!!). Looks a lot like the Honda units, but is half the Honda price. Let's hope its useful life is the same. We'll find out.

2K will run the A/C unit IF

1. you turn on the fan first and let the fan run for a few seconds.
2. THEN turn on the compressor.

The combined load of our A/C unit (fan and compressor) is 1900 watts. It's the starting load that has to be considered, so start things in sequence.

The generator is obviously under load when the compressor starts but it works well. Remember, though, that you cannot run a bunch of other stuff at the same time--no microwave, no lights other than the absolute minimum. The power converter (110vac to 12vdc) will try to feed anything you have, so be sure to have the water heater on propane, etc.

But a 2 K generator works, and is a lot lighter than the 3K units.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We have the same one, but bought ours when we lost power to our house. It was the best money ever spent! So now YOU'RE prepared for that too!


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

hautevue said:


> We got a new Honeywell quiet 2000 watt generator ($405 with shipping!!). Looks a lot like the Honda units, but is half the Honda price. Let's hope its useful life is the same. We'll find out.
> 
> 2K will run the A/C unit IF
> 
> ...


----------

